# Doblar el voltage de 5V a 10V de una batería externa USB



## spark2k06 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hola,

Tengo la siguiente batería externa de 15000mhA:

http://www.ravpower.com/15000mah-portable-charger-power-bank-black.html







Esta tiene dos salidas de 5V, una de 2,1A max y otra de 2,4A max (4,5A max a 5V en total).

Tenía pensado construirme un cable para conectar a ambos USB, en serie (es decir, el negativo de uno al positivo del otro) para obtener 10V y 2,25A max a su salida en lugar de 5. Lo que no se es si la batería, internamente tiene mas de una batería y por tanto no se produciría un corto al unir el negativo con el positivo. No obstante, en las especificaciones de la batería indica que tiene protección contra cortos...

Si internamente tiene baterías independientes (que suman los 15000mhA), se supone que no compartirían los negativos y positivos y no se produciría corto, dandome la salida de 10v verdad?... como podría probar mi teoría, evitando un corto? Con un multimetro comprobando si hay resistencia entre ambos negativos o positivos? De alguna otra forma?

Aitor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2015)

spark2k06 dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Tengo la siguiente batería externa de 15000mhA:
> 
> ...



Yo creo que *SI* comparten el negativo, y si armas lo que deseas hacer vas a hacer un explosivo cortocircuito.

Con un multímetro mide si hay continuidad entre los (-) de las salidas USB






Lo que *SI* puedes hacer es un conversor CC-CC que convierta tus 5Vcc en 10Vcc


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 11, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo creo que *SI* comparten el negativo, y si armas lo que deseas hacer vas a hacer un explosivo cortocircuito.
> 
> Con un multímetro mide si hay continuidad entre los (-) de las salidas USB
> 
> ...



Si, lo primero que haré es probar continuidad entre los (-) como comentas. De todas formas, este modelo tiene proteccion de sobrecargas y cortocircuitos, apagándolo en tal caso. No obstante, no lo quiero poner a prueba 

Sobre el conversor, es otra posibilidad pero con una salida de 5V a 2.4A se me puede quedar corto al pasarlo a 10V (1.2A max), necesitaría en tal caso unirlo las salidas USB en paralelo (- con - y + con +) para doblar tener una corriente máxima de salida (4.5A y 2.25A a 10V), supongo que sobre esto no habría problemas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 11, 2015)

Para dar mayores precisiones habría que *"Destripar"* el aparato y verificar como es su esquema interno.


----------



## sergiot (Jun 11, 2015)

Te recomendaría en ves de medir continuidad entre los (-), medir tensión, por lo menos el tester te lo va agradecer, jajaja, si no media nada de tensión hay si medi la continuidad.


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 11, 2015)

sergiot dijo:


> Te recomendaría en ves de medir continuidad entre los (-), medir tensión, por lo menos el tester te lo va agradecer, jajaja, si no media nada de tensión hay si medi la continuidad.



Cierto, con la bateria funcionando es conveniente primero realizar una medicion de voltaje entre ambos (-)... aunque sea cual sea despues la continuidad, dudo mucho que haya tension entre ambos negativos.





Fogonazo dijo:


> Para dar mayores precisiones habría que *"Destripar"* el aparato y verificar como es su esquema interno.



A ver si encuentro algún esquema por internet, o alguien que lo haya desarmado, que no lo creo y yo tampoco lo quiere desmontar. Si puedo averiguar su funcionamiento de forma externa mejor que mejor. En las especificaciones pone:

Ouput total: 5V 4.5A
Ouput1: 5V 2.4A
Output2: 5V 2.1A
15000maH (55.5 wH)

El consumo de la carga a la que le quiero someter es de 10V y 1.6A (16 watios)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2015)

Es probable que o tenga una batería de 3,7V y dos elevadores a 5V , o una batería de 7,2V y dos reductores a 5V . . . qui lo sa


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 11, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es probable que o tenga una batería de 3,7V y dos elevadores a 5V , o una batería de 7,2V y dos reductores a 5V . . . qui lo sa



En cualquier de los dos casos que comentas, entiendo que si se trata de una sola batería, compartirán el negativo... (aún no he podido probarlo) y no me quedará otra que elevar la tensión a 10V, pero partiendo de las dos salidas para tener una buena corriente de salida.


----------



## Yónixon (Jun 12, 2015)

Qué tal *spark2k06*.

Por experiencia comento que los Power Banks (sí, así se llama comercialmente ese "animalito" ) traen una o más celdas de litio de 3.7V; para aumentar capacidades de carga lo que hacen los fabricantes es conectar celdas en paralelo para sumar sus mAh y mantener la misma tensión. Con eso obtienen 1500, 2600, 5600, 10000, 5000000, 160000000 mAh (fui sarcástico con los últimos dos valores ).

mmm ejem, retomando... Posteriormente esos 3.7V pasan a un circuito "step up" (elevador) que lo eleva a 5V desde 0.5 a 1-2 A para los otros "animalitos" que queramos recargar (celulares, etc etc).

Estoy muy seguro que ese aparatito mostrado tiene un solo convertidor 3.7 a 5V, por lo que los negativos de los puertos USB son comunes (conectados entre sí). Y si se diera el caso que usa dos elevadores tambíen estoy casi seguro que compartirían conexión negativa, por lo que no se podrían sumar los voltajes como se plantea al inicio.
Además de que dudo que pudiera superar los 2A de salida. Aunque podría ser que sí alcance esa corriente.

*¿Porqué digo que estoy seguro de lo anterior?*
Porque una vez compré un cargador de pared con dos salidas USB, supuestamente una a 1A y la otra a 2A. Lo desarmo (porque soy muy curioso :babear y me encuentro que AMBAS SALIDAS SON LA MISMA , osea sólo le pusieron dos conectores USB alimentados de la misma línea. Además que la salida a duras penas superaba los 600mA sin bajar de 5V. 

*CONCLUSIÓN*
Comprar un módulo elevador "Step Up" (que son muy económicos, manejan amplio voltaje y corriente, etc etc) y dejar ese animalillo por la paz... o destriparlo  y sacarle las celdas de litio :babear:

 Un saludo.


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yónixon dijo:


> Qué tal *spark2k06*.
> 
> Por experiencia comento que los Power Banks (sí, así se llama comercialmente ese "animalito" ) traen una o más celdas de litio de 3.7V; para aumentar capacidades de carga lo que hacen los fabricantes es conectar celdas en paralelo para sumar sus mAh y mantener la misma tensión. Con eso obtienen 1500, 2600, 5600, 10000, 5000000, 160000000 mAh (fui sarcástico con los últimos dos valores ).



El cargador de pared que compraste obviamente era malo . Yo en principio me fío de la marca RavPower, y cuando pone 2 salidas, una de 2,1A y otra de 2,4A y ademas especifica que tiene un total de 4,5A de salida, me lo creo. Es mas, puse a cargar una tablet en el 2,4A y un teléfono en la de 2,1A y se cargaron muy rápido los dos y al mismo tiempo, sin problemas. Este fin de semana probare la continuidad de los (-), ya no tengo mucha esperanza de que pueda llevar a cabo mi idea inicial, y sí, tendré que recurrir a un elevador de 5V a 10V, pero previamente necesito saber si unir las salidas de 5V en paralelo, me proporcionaría 5V a 4,5A sin problemas... porque los voy a necesitar para obtener los 10V a 1.6A al menos (llegaría en teoría a 2.25A)


----------



## Yónixon (Jun 12, 2015)

spark2k06 dijo:


> El cargador de pared que compraste obviamente era malo .


 obviamente sí.
Comentaba mi experiencia con las "salidas dual".



spark2k06 dijo:


> [...] Yo en principio me fío de la marca RavPower, y cuando pone 2 salidas, una de 2,1A y otra de 2,4A y ademas especifica que tiene un total de 4,5A de salida, me lo creo. Es mas, puse a cargar una tablet en el 2,4A y un teléfono en la de 2,1A y se cargaron muy rápido los dos y al mismo tiempo, sin problemas.[...]


Claro que hay de marcas a "marcas" y de precios a precios. Eso siempre lo he dicho. 



spark2k06 dijo:


> [...] y sí, tendré que recurrir a un elevador de 5V a 10V, pero previamente necesito saber si unir las salidas de 5V en paralelo, me proporcionaría 5V a 4,5A sin problemas... porque los voy a necesitar para obtener los 10V a 1.6A al menos (llegaría en teoría a 2.25A)


Por lo que entiendo en el comentario no desea tocar (llámese desarmar) la batería para sacar las celdas. Comento esto porque al hacer dos elevaciones de tensión se pierde eficiencia, normalmente los elevadores tienen una eficiencia entre el 70-85%, por lo que si le agrega una etapa más (5 a 10 V) estaría perdiendo un 30-60% de energía.

No creo tenga problemas en poner en paralelo ambas salidas, se usa un sistema similar al conectar las celdas internamente. Aunque como comente en el post anterior sería buena idea cerciorarse de que efectivamente sean dos elevadores separados, o sólo un elevador (robusto) con salida doble hacia los USB. Con ello podría ver si ahorra conexiones o no.

Un saludo.


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 12, 2015)

Yónixon dijo:


> No creo tenga problemas en poner en paralelo ambas salidas, se usa un sistema similar al conectar las celdas internamente. Aunque como comente en el post anterior sería buena idea cerciorarse de que efectivamente sean dos elevadores separados, o sólo un elevador (robusto) con salida doble hacia los USB. Con ello podría ver si ahorra conexiones o no.
> 
> Un saludo.



Yo pienso que tendrá dos elevadores separados, porque no le veo sentido que sea un sólo elevador con salida de doble USB compartida y que ponga que una salida es de 2,1A y otra de 2,4A... pero bueno, todo podría ser. Si es compartido, está claro que debería existir continuidad entre (-) y (-) y también entre (+) y (+)


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 12, 2015)

¡hola a todos!

spark2k06 dices:


> Esta tiene dos salidas de 5V, una de 2,1A max y otra de 2,4A max (4,5A max a 5V en total).
> Tenía pensado construirme un cable para conectar a ambos USB, en serie (es decir, el negativo de uno al positivo del otro) para obtener 10V y 2,25A max a su salida en lugar de 5.



la verdad es que cuando colocas fuentes de tensión en serie, la corriente no se suma ni se promedia sino que queda la menor, en este caso quedaría 2,1A ...

luego dices:



> En cualquier de los dos casos que comentas, entiendo que si se trata de una sola batería, compartirán el negativo... (aún no he podido probarlo) y no me quedará otra que elevar la tensión a 10V, pero partiendo de las dos salidas para tener una buena corriente de salida.



sergiot dices:


> Te recomendaría en ves de medir continuidad entre los (-), medir tensión, por lo menos el tester te lo va agradecer, jajaja, si no media nada de tensión hay si medi la continuidad.



la verdad es que no recomendaría medir continuidad porque es riesgoso considerando este arreglo de bateria de 15Ah....

en este caso es más es más sencillo y seguro saber si el negativo es común haciendo esto:

con el multímetro en escala de tensión continua Vcc (o Vdc) mantienes la punta negra en el negativo (-) de la salida (2,1A) y con la punta roja mides el positivo (+) de la otra salida (2,4). si da 5V estables significa que el negativo es común.

también es válido mantener la punta negra en el negativo de la salida (2,4) y medir con la punta roja el positivo de la salida (2,1). si da 5V estables significa que el negativo es común.

si da un valor muy diferente de 5V, son salidas independientes.
en este caso antes de ponerlas en serie directamente  es bueno puentear con un resistor (de 100 ohm por ejemplo).


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 14, 2015)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> ¡hola a todos!
> spark2k06 dices:
> 
> la verdad es que cuando colocas fuentes de tensión en serie, la corriente no se suma ni se promedia sino que queda la menor, en este caso quedaría 2,1A ...



He probado tu metodo, sonaba mas seguro ;-). Efectivamente es una salida común, porque proporciona 5,1V estables. El aparatejo es muy listo, cuando detecta que no hay consumo o este es muy bajo, al de pocos segundos reduce la tension a 2,5V



metalmetropolis dijo:


> en este caso antes de ponerlas en serie directamente es bueno puentear con un resistor (de 100 ohm por ejemplo).



Que puentearias exactamente, entre (-) y (-), entre (+) y (+)??? Que finalidad tiene esta medida que comentas? 

Os cuento, la idea que tengo es emplear la misma salida de 5V para alimentar una raspberry PI (aprox 3W de consumo, la raspberry funciona con 5V) y a la vez, de la misma salida elevar la tensión a 10V para alimentar una pantalla LCD que funciona con una tension que permite que sea variable entre 9V y 12V, esta LCD no consume mucho tampoco, unos 4W. Vamos, en total aproximadamente 7W, aunque pensemos que podría llegar a 10W en algun momento.

Visto así, incluso parece seguro utilizar una sola salida, la de 2,4A por ejemplo que nos permitiria un maximo de 12W de consumo, pero tampoco quería forzar mucho esa salida por si acaso. Porque supongo que el elevador de 5V a 10V también tendrá su consumo... y respecto a esto, que me recomendáis? Sabéis de algun esquema que me pueda construir (o que vendan ya echo, tengo conocimientos con el uso del soldador) que eleve de 5V a 10V pero con una potencia de salida aceptable?, pongamos 6 o 7W...

Que tal por ejemplo con este intregado?

www.neoteo.com/convertidor-dc-dc-mc34063a-el-desafio-de-las-15574/


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 14, 2015)

¡hola spark2k06!

que bueno que los comprobaste de la manera más segura 



> Que puentearias exactamente, entre (-) y (-), entre (+) y (+)??? Que finalidad tiene esta medida que comentas?



me refería en el caso que las fuentes fueran aisladas probar colocarlas en serie con alguna protección. por eso hablé de un resistor. pero ya viste que no lo son, mejor omitir.

por otro lado,



> esta LCD no consume mucho tampoco, unos 4W. Vamos, en total aproximadamente 7W, aunque pensemos que podría llegar a 10W en algun momento.





> Porque supongo que el elevador de 5V a 10V también tendrá su consumo... y respecto a esto, que me recomendáis? Sabéis de algun esquema que me pueda construir (o que vendan ya echo, tengo conocimientos con el uso del soldador) que eleve de 5V a 10V pero con una potencia de salida aceptable?, pongamos 6 o 7W...



yo te recomendaría incluir otra batería externa de 5V de menor capacidad y conectarla en serie con la primera.
así el raspberry consume de la primera (5V) y el LCD de ambas (5V+5V).

recapitulando, en total tu sistema sería 3W (raspberry) + 10W (LCD) = 13W.
con 5V de alimentación la corriente sería 2,6A.
Con 15000mA de capacidad la autonomía sería de 5,7 horas (bien teórico para no complicar los cálculos, pues es solamente una estimación).

ahora te explico como yo especificaría la segunda batería :
como solamente alimentaría el LCD, tomamos los 10W máximos y dividimos por la tensión total en serie... 10W/(5V+5V) = 1A.
la autonomía de la segunda batería debe ser igual a la autonomía total, esto es, las 5,7horas.
de ahí está fácil determinar la capacidad: 5,7horas * 1A = 5,7Ah = 5700mA.
el modelo más cercano: http://www.ravpower.com/6000mah-portable-charger-black.html

si pretendes colocar un circuito elevador, perderás autonomía considerablemente.

finalmente, si tu prioridad no es la autonomía, intenta con ese mismo circuito del MC34063A.


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 15, 2015)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> ¡hola spark2k06!
> 
> que bueno que los comprobaste de la manera más segura
> 
> ...



Prefiero utilizar solamente una batería, con 3 horas de autonomía ya lo consideraría mas que aceptable. No obstante, quizás no me ha haya explicado bien. La Raspberri consume 3W y la LCD poco mas, solo unos 4W. Lo que digo es que el consumo total (Raspberry + LCD) son 7W, y pongamos que en total pudiera llegar a 10W, pero vamos que sería raro, un pico de consumo en tal caso, en mis pruebas no pasó de 8W en total durante horas...

Bien, ahora la cosa está en saber cuanto me consumirá el circuito elevador, pero si consume 3W o menos, con la salida de 2,4A debería ser suficiente, y en teoría alcanzaría una autonomía de 5 horas aunque como digo 3 horas ya sería todo un logro para mí. Aunque sí me gustaría saber si es seguro conectar ambas salidas (de 2,1A y 2,4A) en paralelo, y si en tal caso la corriente se repartiría entre las dos salidas y por tanto estaría asegurado ante posibles picos de consumo...

Muchas gracias a todos por los comentarios y la ayuda, para los interesados os adjunto un twit de mi cuenta de twitter con unas fotos de mi proyecto, se trata de una retromáquina arcade, con emuladores de consolas, máquinas arcade y antiguas computadoras como el Amstrad CPC o el ZX Spectrum:


*[Si tienes deseas compartir/publicar/divulgar algo lo puedes hacer en El Foro]*​


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 15, 2015)

por nada!

te recomiendo sigas buscando más información en el foro, como "elevador boost 10V".

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/algun-circuito-obtener-15v-dc-partir-5v-8079/#post38640
ahí recomiendan el LM2577T-15 que regula a 15V.pero también existe el LM2577-ADJ ajustable.
adjunto la hoja de datos.

éxito!


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 15, 2015)

metalmetropolis dijo:


> por nada!
> 
> te recomiendo sigas buscando más información en el foro, como "elevador boost 10V".
> 
> ...



Por lo que cuesta creo que me decantaré por uno ya fabricado basado en el LM2577-ADJ, 2 dolares:

m.ebay.com/itm/New-LM2577-DC-DC-Adjustable-Step-up-boost-Power-supply-Converter-Module-/140741642172

Gracias!


----------



## Scooter (Jun 15, 2015)

Ten en cuenta que es probable que la salida de 5V ya sea un convertidor y los convertidores puestos en "cascada" no suelen ir bien


----------



## ecotronico (Jun 15, 2015)

¡hola a todos!

Scooter: buen detalle que mencionaste al ponerlos en cascada.
solo sabía que cae la eficiencia.

spark2k06:
Según las características de ese módulo, dice que la tensión mínima de entrada es de 3,5Vcc.
"wide input voltage" = amplia tensión de entrada 3,5 - 35Vcc.
¿se puede conectar directo de las baterías?
para generar los 10V la eficiencia aumentaría al eliminar una etapa elevadora.
colocando un fusible andaría perfecto.


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 16, 2015)

Finalmente me he comprado este otro, por cercanía en la ubicación del mismo así que lo recibiré esta misma semana, esta basado en XL6009 con supuestamente mayor eficiencia de hasta el 96%:

http://www.ebay.es/itm/321777508924?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Si no me funciona, para lo que me ha costado ya lo emplearé en el futuro para otros proyectos, no esta mal tenerlo. Pero vaya noticia mas mala lo de los convertidores en cascada... en el caso de que vaya mal, existe alguna alternativa o no hay nada que hacer para elevar a entre 9v y 12v partiendo de los 5v de la batería?


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 18, 2015)

Comentar que ayer mismo llego a mis manos el elevador de voltaje que compre en eBay basado en el XL6009... solo tuve tiempo para hacer una primera prueba rápida sin meterle una carga a la salida, pero con el tester, he comprobado que tanto con una fuente de alimentación de pared de 5V como con la salida de 5V de la batería, en la salida del elevador obtengo los deseados 10V... ahora falta por comprobar si funciona bien cuando le conecte el LCD a esa salida de 10V y al mismo tiempo alimente la raspberry PI con los 5V... ya contaré que tal ha ido...:cabezon:


----------



## spark2k06 (Jun 18, 2015)

Prueba rápida con carga en la salida del elevador realizada, la Raspberry PI y la pantalla LCD funcionando sin problemas con el elevador al mismo tiempo... todo desde los 5V de la batería


----------



## spark2k06 (Jul 17, 2015)

El elevador de tensión basado en el XL6009 me estaba generando unas pequeñas interferencias en la pantalla LCD, con entrada de vídeo compuesto. Supongo que por el modo de funcionamiento del elevador. He comprado éste otro que pasa directamente de 5V a 12V, por 0.74 euros envío incluido, y perfecto, sin interferencias:

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/New-5...ule-Power-Supply-Better-US12/32273656554.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2015)

Gracias por el dato spark2k06


----------

